# My New And Improved 29 Gallon Reef



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Here is my 29 gallon reef tank that I've just finished setting up. It's got 40 lbs. of Fiji and 40 lbs. of live sand. It's home to 2 False Clown, 1 Coral Beauty Angel, and 1 Yellow Tang. I've got an Aqua Clear 70 (802) powerhead for current. 1 Jebo 180 Skimmer (just installed today). 1 Jebo 130wt. Power Compact with Moon Bulb LED's. Please enjoy the pics...


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

Looking good man, a little small for a Tang tho isnt it









I picked up two Fake Percs yesterday and I LOVE THEM. Good choice!


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

kill that big aptisia in the second pic....lol......glad i could talk you into keeping the sw tank looks good man.....i'm still battling algea....lol........see ya round b


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

ya i think you could do with out the tang he will get to big and imo you have plenty of bioload with out him. Aside form that looks good, let me know how it turns out.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

OK, I'll ditch the tang. I'm ordering some peppermint shrimp to finish off the aptasia, and I was thinking of maybe adding a lawnmower blenny? any other suggestions? maybe a damsel? I want more color!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

How about a Sixline Wrasse and some Cleaner Shrimps?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

First casulty. One of my clowns got sucked up into the AC802 powerhead =( I hate when that happens!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Too bad, Yeah clowns will sleep near the top of the tank alot, and next to overflows/powerheads. Get a seio powerhead, and that wont happen.
Or get a filter pad on the AC.
Sorry to hear. You can try gobys as well.
Yeah a algea blennie would go nicely


----------



## eL^Mexican (Apr 18, 2006)

What skimmer is that?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

eL^Mexican said:


> What skimmer is that?


I stated it in the first post I had here but I'll say it again for those who don't like to read. My skimmer is a Jebo 180


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

FormulatedFire said:


> kill that big aptisia in the second pic....lol......glad i could talk you into keeping the sw tank looks good man.....i'm still battling algea....lol........see ya round b


I SWEAR I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING. B/C ONCE THEY START TO PUSH OUT BABIES YOUR TANK WILL BE INFESTED. LOL


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

hows that skimmer working or you ?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

i think it's doing well, but I'm not sure...the ammount of brown algae is very minimal in this tank as apposed to the 55 gallon tank I had set up. could be the skimmer or the fact that I use R.O. water instead of tap...I'm thinking its the RO water..lol


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

nicely packed tank you have there.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

nice looking setup man.....nice work


----------

